# abnormal d dimer



## boozaarn (Aug 19, 2012)

How this one s/b coded?

Thanks 
Boozaarn, CPC-H


----------



## cocstudent1 (Aug 19, 2012)

*d dimer*

I would code this 796.4, abnormal findings without diagnosis


----------



## tmlbwells (Aug 26, 2012)

I have used 286.9.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 26, 2012)

790.92


----------



## shwetajha_17 (Aug 28, 2012)

I will go with 790.99


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 28, 2012)

D-dimer is a fibrin degradation product (or FDP), a small protein fragment present in the blood after a blood clot is degraded by fibrinolysis. It is so named because it contains two crosslinked D fragments of the fibrinogen protein.[1]

D-dimer concentration may be determined by a blood test to help diagnose thrombosis. Since its introduction in the 1990s, it has become an important test performed in patients suspected of thrombotic disorders. While a negative result practically rules out thrombosis, a positive result can indicate thrombosis but does not rule out other potential causes. Its main use, therefore, is to exclude thromboembolic disease where the probability is low. In addition, it is used in the diagnosis of the blood disorder disseminated intravascular coagulation


----------

